# Second Life nachfolger "Evolution" kommt 2015



## MandyCapyy (2. Januar 2011)

Der Second Life nachfolger wird WebGL basiert sein und "Evolution" heissen.

Erscheinen wird dieser allerdings erst 2015

Second Life "Evolution", das ist ja schon seit langer Zeit in aller Munde. Doch irgendwie ist es ein bisschen still drum geworden.

Oder anders gesagt, man konnte sich kaum noch sicher sein, dass es in absehbarer Zukunft überhaupt eine große Veränderung geben wird.

Nun allerdings meldet Linden Labs selber, das weiterhin eifrig an Second Life "Evolution" gearbeitet wird. Weiterhin wird es als echtes 3D-Internet angekündigt und gleichzeitig als Hype der Zukunft"

Hier könnt ihr mehr erfahren:

YouTube - Second Life nachfolger "Evolution" kommt 2015

Second Life nachfolger wird WebGL basiert sein.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (2. Januar 2011)

Das WebGL hört sich gut an...
Aber second life ist wie der Name schon sagt ein zufluchtsort aus dem richtigen Leben 

Und daher ists mir egal.... Aber Internet Seiten in 3D wären schick, mit Animationen usw, allerdings kann das dann schnell unübersichtlich werden.


----------



## kleinerSchuh (2. Januar 2011)

Das Rollenspiel war doch so weit ich weiß in den Nachrichten, da "Grenzen" überschritten wurden, oder? Kenne mich nicht so gut damit aus, nur eben genanntes aus den News.

War wohl aber inspirativ bezüglich als Teil der Handlung im Film Gamer.

Ja ich wollte schon Fragen als wie Sicher Spieler von Online Spielen, eben diese empfinden.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/133258-sicherheit-gut-boese.html
Damals bei Hellgate London, hieß es glaube ich die Festplatte werde gescannt.
Inwiefern diese ganzen kostenlosen Onlinespiele sich in Zukunft noch als "Informationssammler" herausstellen, finde ich sehr interessant, obwohl ich natürlich das begrüsse, das man weniger Ausgaben hat. Die "Datenbeschaffung" hingegen finde ich nicht so gut. Onlinespiele reine Zeitverschwendung? Würde ich nicht sagen, aber Zeitintensiv und für manche nicht empfehlenswert, womöglich. Stichwort Suchtgefahr. [Extrembeispiel]
Computersüchtige Südkoreanerin tötete dreijährigen Sohn - GMX
Aber guter erster Beitrag.


----------



## Ahab (2. Januar 2011)

2015! Gut zu wissen! Ick stell schonmal den Wecker.


----------



## Fettmull (2. Januar 2011)

Wie heißt dann die neue Währung, anstatt Linden-Dollar dann Evolinden-Euro?


----------



## kleinerSchuh (3. Januar 2011)

Habe ich nur den Trailer gesehen, 8. Wonderland - Trailer vielleicht wird das Game ähnlich?


----------



## Medcha (3. Januar 2011)

Ahab schrieb:


> 2015! Gut zu wissen! Ick stell schonmal den Wecker.


Oh, sorry, da kann ich nicht. Da hab ich nen Zahnarzttermin. Oder bekomme ich da bereits meine Rente? Völlig vergessen. Naja, hab ja noch Zeit...


----------



## TheUrbanNinja (3. Januar 2011)

Dieses Second-Life gedönz erinnert mich ziemlich an den guten Film "Gamer"...
irgendwann wird das alles so ausmaße haben, ich sehe es kommen


----------



## Marc1504 (3. Januar 2011)

Fettmull schrieb:


> Wie heißt dann die neue Währung, anstatt Linden-Dollar dann Evolinden-Euro?



Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, dass es 2015 den Euro noch gibt?


----------



## replax (3. Januar 2011)

TheUrbanNinja schrieb:


> Dieses Second-Life gedönz erinnert mich ziemlich an den guten Film "Gamer"...
> irgendwann wird das alles so ausmaße haben, ich sehe es kommen


ich glaube du hast die anführungszeichen bei "guten" vergessen bei dem grottigen film


----------



## Eraydone (3. Januar 2011)

SecondLife... Die gibt es immer noch? OMG. Von denen hört man in letzter Zeit ja mal gar nichts^^ Auch nicht in diesen seriösen Politmagazine oder was das sind die auf diesen hoch seriösen Sendern laufen wie RTL oder Sat1 /Ironie off


----------



## 4riders_de (3. Januar 2011)

naja... wer's braucht - meiner meinung nach haben die leute alle nen knacks, wenn sie sich in dieser cyberwelt verstecken..


----------



## MandyCapyy (6. Januar 2011)

schon mal die CES infos gehört.

Second Life Evolution kommt. 

It´s Real


----------



## gameink123 (25. Juni 2013)

NEWS!

Second Life "Evolution" kommt und wird WebGL nutzen. - Technik - jetzt.de


----------



## keinnick (26. Juni 2013)

Mir reicht mein first life... habe den Sinn hinter diesem "Spiel" nie verstanden


----------



## gameink123 (8. Juli 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Mir reicht mein first life... habe den Sinn hinter diesem "Spiel" nie verstanden



Du hast es nie verstanden, weil es garkein Spiel ist!

Du Nerd


----------



## keinnick (8. Juli 2013)

gameink123 schrieb:


> Du hast es nie verstanden, weil es garkein Spiel ist!
> 
> Du Nerd


 
Und Du hast den Sinn hinter dem Begriff "Nerd" und der Bedeutung von Anführungszeichen nicht verstanden. Aber "spiel" ruhig weiter second / third / whatever life


----------



## Ahab (8. Juli 2013)

Oh Gott und dann auch noch mit Oculus Rift. Na wunderbar. Dann gehts ja bald zu wie in _Gamer_.


----------

